# Dbol stomach bloat



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Im on a dbol oral cycle only. Using zydex pro mass dbol which is 25mg dbol and 25mg tbol.

been eating big also and noticed im getting severe stomach bloat, to the point im always feeling full and cutting my intake down as i cant eat as much.

anything i can do??

please no comment about dbol only cycle, and not using test.

thnx fellas


----------



## tom1234 (Jun 20, 2005)

The product is 25mg Dbol and Oxymetholone not tbol.

Stomach bloat is down to diet, just accept it when I'm bulking and force feeding myself.

Will go when cutting.


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

Sorry correct dunno why i wrote tbol indeed its oxy blend. 

Just look bloody pregnant at moment and feeling to full. Perhaps im consuming to much ive increased my calories big time compared to what im used to.

Whats best pct for this course? 3 weeks nolva or clomid? Or combining both?


----------



## Connor b (May 14, 2013)

Ur taking d.bol ur gona get water retention !!!!!!!!


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

vik2001 said:


> Sorry correct dunno why i wrote tbol indeed its oxy blend.
> 
> Just look bloody pregnant at moment and feeling to full. Perhaps im consuming to much ive increased my calories big time compared to what im used to.
> 
> Whats best pct for this course? 3 weeks nolva or clomid? Or combining both?


Dbol and oxys, asking for bloat really.

reduce salt, eat clean and maybe take an aI to reduce estrogen which is a cause of bloat!


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

vik2001 said:


> Im on a dbol oral cycle only. Using zydex pro mass dbol which is 25mg dbol and 25mg tbol.
> 
> been eating big also and noticed im getting severe stomach bloat, to the point im always feeling full and cutting my intake down as i cant eat as much.
> 
> ...


Some people think that using dbol and oxys will enevitably lead to bloating. It will only lead to bloating if you don't know how to eat clean or control estrogen. The only blaot feeling you should have in your stomach is as a result of eating loads lol...but this should only be late in the day. In the morning it should be gone.


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

What shall i take to control bloat on this blend?

Im sure its not a result of eating the bloat. Has to be the tabs as im struggling to eat in evenings now which is rare for me n lookimg pregnant.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Arimidex will sort that right out.

Im on 50mg fuerza dbol ed and taking 0.5mg pharma adex eod and no water retention.

Granted im on a diet and eating clean, but even on dirty bulks adex has reduced bloat for me


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't get any bloat, it's all down to eating clean food, plenty of water and using an ai. I cut up nicely on test deca dbol with zero bloat.


----------



## Meatballs79 (May 10, 2013)

It's always worth having Nolva to hand in case the gyno kicks in. for PCT, take 100mg of clomid for one week and 50mg for the second. Worked for me anyway.


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

C.Hill said:


> I don't get any bloat, it's all down to eating clean food, plenty of water and using an ai. I cut up nicely on test deca dbol with zero bloat.


do you always use deca and dbol to cut with ? Ive always been told deca is better as a bulking cycle and tren for cutting. how would you compare cutting this way to cutting with tren if you have used it ?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Paz1982 said:


> do you always use deca and dbol to cut with ? Ive always been told deca is better as a bulking cycle and tren for cutting. how would you compare cutting this way to cutting with tren if you have used it ?


There is no 'cutting steroid' or 'bulking steroid' mate, any compound will do it's all in the diet.


----------



## trainiac (Sep 5, 2011)

I know from my experience that with dbol I hold a lot of visceral water, which is what are referring to as stomach bloat. I also smooth out a lot all over from the water. I do not dispute what C. Hill said about one's diet being a key factor, but there are bulking steroids in a sense... ones that do more than just put lean mass on you. I would say that "technically" bulk means size. Deca, test, dbol and drol especially without ancillaries are prone to causing size from water retention (as well as anabolic activity), which is why they are considered bulkers. As you'd expect, you squirt out the fluids later. Ancillaries that reduce estrogen are important, as estrogen is one of the factors leading to water retention and fat deposition. Also, carbs are a factor in both adding water and fat. Which brings you back to what you eat and when


----------



## vik2001 (Apr 15, 2013)

i was planning to PCT as follows:

Nolva 20/20/20

Clomid 50/25

question i have is should i take the clomid and nolva on PCT at different times of day, or is together fine?

in the meantime i will look into getting some pharma adex for the bloat.


----------

